# 18D-to-doc



## Devildoc (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice article.

Green Beret, White Coat — News Room - UNC Health Care


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> Nice article.
> 
> Green Beret, White Coat — News Room - UNC Health Care



He is s a stud. I know him pretty well from the course, we graduated in the same class, and then worked together at SOCM.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 18, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> He is s a stud. I know him pretty well from the course, we graduated in the same class, and then worked together at SOCM.



Good to hear.  I try to put these articles out, give people other dimensions to think about.


----------

